# Delay in 190 VISA Grant from Brisbane CO



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm creating this thread to get connected to all who are waiting for 190 VISA grant from Brisbane CO. It's been more than 3 months I have been waiting for VISA grant. Sent mail twice but did not get any response. Any ideas how to proceed further.

Krishna


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm creating this thread to get connected to all who are waiting for 190 VISA grant from Brisbane CO. It's been more than 3 months I have been waiting for VISA grant. Sent mail twice but did not get any response. Any ideas how to proceed further.
> 
> Krishna


3 months are not too long. Ours has passed 5 months.
Called them a few times. Got standard answer every time. Very depressing.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Sennara said:


> 3 months are not too long. Ours has passed 5 months.
> Called them a few times. Got standard answer every time. Very depressing.


Thanks for response Sennara. as per DIBP standard processing time is within 3 months. So I was thinking like that. Anyway all the best and I hope you get grant very soon.


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

choudharykrishna said:


> Thanks for response Sennara. as per DIBP standard processing time is within 3 months. So I was thinking like that. Anyway all the best and I hope you get grant very soon.


Subscribing........

younger than you guys.....

waiting from 7 Mar 2016.

Best luck and keep updating


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Krishna 3 months is nothing,people here are waiting from more then 10 to 14 months.
One of my friend is waiting since March 2015...Don't know what is going on,really very disappointed.


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Bro this department will disappoint you all the way,
NO time frame,
NO Response
Just wait until and unless they are in mood .


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

This is such a disappointing news. Sennara used to break the chain of invitation round ages ago ;;


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

Steiger said:


> This is such a disappointing news. Sennara used to break the chain of invitation round ages ago ;;


steiger please elaborate the news....what happened.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

Hamza77 said:


> steiger please elaborate the news....what happened.


No I mean it is just that they waiting too long for the grant. This is very strange and bad.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Nayan Patel said:


> Subscribing........
> 
> younger than you guys.....
> 
> ...


have you got CO assigned?


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Steiger said:


> No I mean it is just that they waiting too long for the grant. This is very strange and bad.


I agree at least there should be some form of communication...


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

I would also appreciate if everyone also share their Points breakdown so that we can see where the delay might be occurring. Usually people claiming points for Work Experience are getting delay due to the verification calls.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

I am on the same boat.
Can we share the position number of allocated CO ?
mine is 60026069.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Sennara said:


> 3 months are not too long. Ours has passed 5 months.
> Called them a few times. Got standard answer every time. Very depressing.


How many points for experience have you claimed? Did you receive any verification call for your employment. That might be one of the reasons for delay.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

3 years of experience claimed from 2 employers. Haven't heard they got any verification contact. 

All the documents uploaded in advance, including form 80, 1221, health assessment, PCC etc. Due to currently working overseas, CO asked for a form 929 (change of address) on 10 Dec. We submitted on the same day. After that, no any further information at all.

Every time calling the department, they always just say "it has been undergoing processing. it's continuing to be assessed. at this stage, we don't need any information from you. unfortunately you just need to wait for the case officer to continue the assessment...". Well, yeah, unfortunately I can answer my own question for you, dear officer.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> have you got CO assigned?


Co was assigned on 20th Jan and I had submitted required docs on 21st Jan , since then there is no news. I have sent two mails but no response.


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

Currently on 457 and I submitted application on 19th Jan and CO contacted for form 80 and proof of overseas qualification on 19th Feb. I updated back with doc on 21st Feb. Since then no update and i called thrice and everytime, response is that it is routine process. I even checked with employer, but no contact has been made. I have claimed 8 years of exp. 

No idea whats happening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

thisisgags said:


> Currently on 457 and I submitted application on 19th Jan and CO contacted for form 80 and proof of overseas qualification on 19th Feb. I updated back with doc on 21st Feb. Since then no update and i called thrice and everytime, response is that it is routine process. I even checked with employer, but no contact has been made. I have claimed 8 years of exp.
> 
> No idea whats happening.
> 
> ...


Hi, Just keep waiting, something good will happen soon


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> Hi, Just keep waiting, something good will happen soon




Keeping fingers crossed. Everyone should get grant soon. Thanks mate.


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Any Visa Grant for guys here....


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

choudharykrishna said:


> Any Visa Grant for guys here....


Still waiting...


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Waiting since Oct. I Got requested for graduation docs in Dec which I submitted. No news since them. I am not claiming points for work ex. Trying not to think about it too much now.


----------



## baze (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello House,

After receiving visa grant delay email from my CO in March 2016 due to limited space available in the current migration programme year 2015-16, I called the DIAC yesterday and was informed that my application has been finalized and no further document is required and if I called their office another time, I will get similar response. Thus, I have to wait for them to get in touch. 

What are my chances of getting my grant in July 2016 when their start the 2016-17 migration year?


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Sennara said:


> Still waiting...


Same here. 140 days since submitted Visa application and still waiting


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

baze said:


> Hello House,
> 
> After receiving visa grant delay email from my CO in March 2016 due to limited space available in the current migration programme year 2015-16, I called the DIAC yesterday and was informed that my application has been finalized and no further document is required and if I called their office another time, I will get similar response. Thus, I have to wait for them to get in touch.
> 
> What are my chances of getting my grant in July 2016 when their start the 2016-17 migration year?


Hi Baze,
I'm confident that you will get Visa Grant in July. Can you please put your timelines in the signature.


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

Submitted on: 19th Jan 2016
CO Contact: 19th Feb 2016
Uploaded doc: 21st Feb 2016
Pressed button: 27th Feb 2016
No response after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm extremely happy to inform you all that my Visa 190 has been granted. This morning we have received Golden mail. Thank you all for your help and support. Guys, one thing that you need to constantly have is faith and wait till you receive golden mail.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

choudharykrishna said:


> I'm extremely happy to inform you all that my Visa 190 has been granted. This morning we have received Golden mail. Thank you all for your help and support. Guys, one thing that you need to constantly have is faith and wait till you receive golden mail.


Congratulations bro! How I wish to say the same!


----------



## loveaussi (Apr 18, 2016)

Waiting from october. CO last contacted in March. No news from then. This is the 8th month going. Highly frustrated 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

Sennara said:


> Congratulations bro! How I wish to say the same!


Thank you very much Sennara, and i wish you get a grant soon


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> I'm extremely happy to inform you all that my Visa 190 has been granted. This morning we have received Golden mail. Thank you all for your help and support. Guys, one thing that you need to constantly have is faith and wait till you receive golden mail.




Congrats Brother...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisgags (Feb 23, 2015)

choudharykrishna said:


> I'm extremely happy to inform you all that my Visa 190 has been granted. This morning we have received Golden mail. Thank you all for your help and support. Guys, one thing that you need to constantly have is faith and wait till you receive golden mail.




Can you share breakup of events for your application once pls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## choudharykrishna (Jul 21, 2015)

thisisgags said:


> Congrats Brother...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you so much. please refer my signature.


----------



## Hman (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Is this delay email for certain occupations of 190 visas? I mean if all 190 applicants are going to get such an email or applicants of some certain occupations? If they have not got the delay email yet, this means the visa will be finalized before July? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

A lot of Applicants are waiting for feedback from Brisbane. Adelaide office is very quick these days and Grants are coming on regularly basis since last few weeks. 

Hope to have grants for everyone soon


----------

